# Axe fx or pod hd pro x or eleven rack



## jd267 (Feb 5, 2014)

Looking to get into a processor /amp sim after selling off 13 amps in the last few months. Is the axe fx a lot better than the others sound wise? also do they all emulate real amps? what one has more to offer in that category? Are they easy to use and what one is ? please fill me in guys im new to these and looks interesting. As far as the axe series I would be buying a ultra or a standard .

will also be running it threw my uber rev blue. Bogner says it can be used to run preamps.


----------



## sage (Feb 5, 2014)

I wish I had kept my 4 box pro/con diagram thingy that I whipped up when I was doing the PodHD vs Kemper vs Eleven Rack vs Axe Ultra thing. I do remember a bunch of the highlights and the reason I didn't opt for the Axe Ultra or the Eleven Rack had to do with them already being outmoded by their manufacturers and no longer being supported with new firmware. The PodHD and Kemper are still the latest devices and still get full support. Sound quality of clips of the Kemper and the Axe seemed somewhat better than the 11R and the Pod, but not necessarily better enough to justify the price difference. Effects on all units sounded outstanding. I eventually went with the Kemper due to its unlimited amp profiles (which are actually as much a hindrance as they are a boon), the flexibility of the effects routing, the tactile control surface, and pure, unadulterated lust. 

Given that you've only listed the three options, I'd honestly probably go with the 11 Rack as I did find that I liked the sound of the modelling on that one better than the Pod, I liked the fact that I wouldn't need an additional interface, and it came with a Matchless model in the expansion pack that was absolutely golden. It was a really close second to the Kemper in my mind. The Axe Ultra was third and the PodHD came in 4th based on criteria including price, sound, flexibility, support, effects, wow factor, likelihood of me using features, likelihood of me wanting to smash it, ease of use, etc. It should be noted that I sold the KPA and went back to using a Mesa Single Rectifier and pedals, so maybe I'm not the best source on this. 

All three have models of existing amps and also have custom models they've developed. All three have extensive libraries of patches that people share. All three give you excellent flexibility that you can't get without piles of amplifiers and outboard gear.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Feb 5, 2014)

I had written a long answer but there would be too much to say, so I'll answer your questions with more questions!

Do you have previous experiences with modelers and/or audio production?
Do you have a set budget?
Do you plan on using your modeler strictly as a preamp for your bogner or you plan on trying different things in the future?
Do you need something with a lot of good quality effects too?


----------



## jd267 (Feb 6, 2014)

WhiteWalls said:


> I had written a long answer but there would be too much to say, so I'll answer your questions with more questions!
> 
> Do you have previous experiences with modelers and/or audio production?
> Do you have a set budget?
> ...


 
Im new to the whole thing man. I want a unit that has a good list of quality sounding amps built in. I plan on running it threw my bogner as a preamp. I would like it to have effects like delay ,flange, etc. 

I keep hearing the axe fx standard is what I should get. Just pretty much looking to use it as a processor for multiple amp sounds and high gain. I love my uber head but looking for other amp tones with out buying a room of amps like I had.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 6, 2014)

the line 6 hd pro x looks cool to and is prob a lot easier to use than the axe fx. Do any of you guys own the x yet? seems like they have some sweet amps as presets to.


----------



## myampslouder (Feb 6, 2014)

I've got the HD Pro X. 

It's really great for the money and capable of some awesome tones but as with every previous generation of line 6 modelers the main thing that holds it back is the cabinet modeling. It does sound great overall though and is the best bang for the buck in the market at the moment.


----------



## Svava (Feb 6, 2014)

It depends on how you are with tone... how picky you are.

Axe FX will give you the most versatility and tone quality. Period. It has better hardware and software and allows you to do more.

That being said the others have some similar features but they will not model things as faithfully as the Axe FX nor will you be able to modify as many parameters. 

If you want something easier and cheaper but still good go for one of the non-Axe FX's, if you want to pay a bit more and have something that will allow you to do more albeit that you'll have to put in more work, get the Axe.


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Feb 6, 2014)

IMO, the Eleven Rack sounds as good (if not better than) the Pod HD, and will actually be cheaper if you go used ($350-400). The Axe sounds the best, but if that's too expensive or intimidating the Eleven would be my choice.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 6, 2014)

Can the line 6 be used with out using there cab sims? I like my rec cab's sound. Is that a option? Like I said im new to this lol. Also with the line 6 can I make my own amp tones from scratch? Can the axe standard still be upgraded and what not or is that like buying the iphone original over the 5?


----------



## jd267 (Feb 6, 2014)

Also can these units be tweaked the old fashion way or do you have to hook it up to a computer to do so? I don't want a unit that you have to be a rocket scientist to use.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You can turn the cab sims off in the L6 and you can't upgrade the Axe standard (I believe they're only updating the Axe II now). I'm new to this as well (actually a pretty similar situation) so I'll just pass on those tidbits I've picked up so far.

As far as tweaking I would think you could do it on board but that it might be quicker and easier to do it on a computer. I'm not positive on that so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 6, 2014)

I went down the line 6 pod hd road once and was not a fan of there so called high gain tones. Is the hd pro x the same thing? or did they change a lot about the unit? Also is the axe fx a BIG upgrade from the line 6 pro x? or is it just apples to oranges ?


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 6, 2014)

If you've got the cash, out of those I'd say go with the Axe FX.

However, at the same time, I would opt for a Kemper, not only because they are awesome, but I have a personal opposition to ever giving money to Fractal


----------



## dedsouth333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I believe the Pro X has more processing power (although I've also heard it's not a whole lot more but I don't know for sure. 

Honestly, I can't speak on the differences between the POD and Axe FX. I've heard everything from "It's night and day" to "Meh". If I had a budget that allowed for it I'd probably get the Axe FX just to try it out, but sadly that's not the case for me.


----------



## User Name (Feb 6, 2014)

axe fx or kemper will be best. but if you dont want to spend the $$$ i have an 11 rack and it is probably the most practical piece of equipment that i have in my studio.


----------



## Shask (Feb 6, 2014)

I had a HD500 for a long time, then an Axe-FX Standard. Now I have an Axe-FX II.

If you don't want something that requires a lot of tweaking, I would probably go Kemper first and an 11 Rack second.

The Axe-FX Units are amazing (Which is why I have one!), but they are definitely not for people that don't like to tweak. Those things are the ultimate guitar playground.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 6, 2014)

what about sound wise guys? can some one with experience rate them from 1 to 10? or is that crazy lol


----------



## jd267 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think im just going to buy a used axe fx and not settle for the line 6 or eleven rack. From clips they don't seem to be on the same page.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Feb 6, 2014)

The Axe-Fx is completely on another level compared to the Pod HD or the 11rack, and I'm a huge Pod HD fan but I can't deny the obvious. They are in two very different price ranges so this shouldn't be unexpected, I still think that the quality/price ratio still heavily favors the Pod, but it is and will always be a budget choice. If you have the cash for the Axe you should just get it.

One thing I'd like to warn you about though, is that the Axe is very different from a real amp in user experience. With a Pod or a kemper you can still choose a random amp and tweak the front knobs until it sounds good, but you can't do that with the axe. You need to learn how all the parameters work and how they contribute to the sound, it shouldn't be an insurmountable task even if you have zero experience with modelers, but it certainly requires a different approach from the start.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 6, 2014)

Just to make your life harder, I'm gonna throw one more option at you. iPad, JamUp/BIAS into the return of your amp. 

JamUp by itself has some cool models and with BIAS you can create your own. You really don't sound like a tweaker, man. The POD is ok; I had one and where it shined was the cleans and mid gain models, but the high gain just sucked for me. I D/Led all the 'good' patches and it was cool for awhile, but I just couldn't ever get it to sound right. I've heard the same thing about the Eleven Rack too. The Kemper would probably be your best bet if you want to experiment with modelers with the same controls as an amp. 

But like said above, the Axe is not simple to learn or use; you're going to have to dive deeeeeep into it and modeling to get good sounds out of it. 

The iPad and these apps are dead simple to use, and it's pretty cheap if you already have an iPad. The interface is around $100 and you can get most of the apps you need for around another $50. Add in the cost of a new iPad (cheap low GB model) and you're around $400. Cheaper than any of the other options and you can disable the cab models to run your Mesa. Check it out; any questions let me know.


----------



## loreweaver (Feb 7, 2014)

jd267 said:


> Looking to get into a processor /amp sim after selling off 13 amps in the last few months. Is the axe fx a lot better than the others sound wise? also do they all emulate real amps? what one has more to offer in that category? Are they easy to use and what one is ? please fill me in guys im new to these and looks interesting. As far as the axe series I would be buying a ultra or a standard .
> 
> will also be running it threw my uber rev blue. Bogner says it can be used to run preamps.


 

by my side it's depend from the use........ i mean.... if you would like to use pretty in live situation perhaps you'll didn't notice to many difference between the pod and the axe...... even if there is a lot of difference in the sound..... differences that IMHO are not so noticeable in a gig situation.....

if you'll use as first for recording.... i'll save and spend my money in an axe-fxII.....


----------



## jd267 (Feb 7, 2014)

loreweaver said:


> by my side it's depend from the use........ i mean.... if you would like to use pretty in live situation perhaps you'll didn't notice to many difference between the pod and the axe...... even if there is a lot of difference in the sound..... differences that IMHO are not so noticeable in a gig situation.....
> 
> if you'll use as first for recording.... i'll save and spend my money in an axe-fxII.....




well guys I can get a used axe fx ultra for 900 bucks local. BUT I like to dial in my amps to my liking and it seems like the axe is like programming a space ship for launch from what I am hearing. If the pod sounds like all the other line 6 stuff count me out. the 11 rack I don't think im a fan of either. The axe you cant pic a amp and tweek it to your liking?


----------



## Cancer (Feb 7, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Just to make your life harder, I'm gonna throw one more option at you. iPad, JamUp/BIAS into the return of your amp.
> 
> JamUp by itself has some cool models and with BIAS you can create your own. You really don't sound like a tweaker, man. The POD is ok; I had one and where it shined was the cleans and mid gain models, but the high gain just sucked for me. I D/Led all the 'good' patches and it was cool for awhile, but I just couldn't ever get it to sound right. I've heard the same thing about the Eleven Rack too. The Kemper would probably be your best bet if you want to experiment with modelers with the same controls as an amp.
> 
> ...



As much as I really need the routing of the AFX, I second the notion of using BIAS. It's cheap, effective, and sounds better then honestly has the right to be.


----------



## psycle_1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I know you haven't listed this as an option, but the GSP1101 w/ the latest beta firmware should be a consideration.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 7, 2014)

guys is it just me or does the eleven rack sound better than the pod..


----------



## dedsouth333 (Feb 7, 2014)

I've heard that the 11r is in between the POD and Axe. I personally love a lot of the tones I've heard from the 11r. Tbh, I'm gasing for one hard.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 7, 2014)

jd267 said:


> well guys I can get a used axe fx ultra for 900 bucks local. BUT I like to dial in my amps to my liking and it seems like the axe is like programming a space ship for launch from what I am hearing. If the pod sounds like all the other line 6 stuff count me out. the 11 rack I don't think im a fan of either. The axe you cant pic a amp and tweek it to your liking?



The thing about the Axe that a lot of guys don't get is that you're not tweaking an amp; you're tweaking the WHOLE recording chain......amp, cab, gates, ODs, routing, etc...and if you don't/can't get it right, it's not going to sound good to you at ALL, man. It's designed to be an entire recording/live playing solution, and replace everything else. A lot of guys I know use it just for effects in their tube rigs. It's something you really have to put the time into to get the most out of, and if you're not inclined that way it's gonna make you want to hit it with something. Even patches designed by other users are going to have to be tweaked to suit your guitars and pickups and cab.

In order of ease of use (for NON-TWEAKERS):

JamUp/BIAS
11R
PODHD
Axe

There's a 25+ page thread on here about the iOS amp modelers. Check it out if you think it's help you make a decision. I have a bro that runs this stuff thru his loop (of a tube amp) when he wants different tones; it sounds incredible, and WAY cool that you can get something that sounds like a Diezel out of a Peavey or Mesa or whatever he has this week.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/250440-ios-amp-modeler-app-thread.html


----------



## jd267 (Feb 7, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> The thing about the Axe that a lot of guys don't get is that you're not tweaking an amp; you're tweaking the WHOLE recording chain......amp, cab, gates, ODs, routing, etc...and if you don't/can't get it right, it's not going to sound good to you at ALL, man. It's designed to be an entire recording/live playing solution, and replace everything else. A lot of guys I know use it just for effects in their tube rigs. It's something you really have to put the time into to get the most out of, and if you're not inclined that way it's gonna make you want to hit it with something. Even patches designed by other users are going to have to be tweaked to suit your guitars and pickups and cab.
> 
> In order of ease of use (for NON-TWEAKERS):
> 
> ...



I here you man the 11 seems to do a lot that the axe fx does also. The best thing about it is it can be run as a head . So you can just plug a cab into it and bam!. That's cool in my eyes. Also It seems to have a lot og goodies the axe shares. Cab sims, fx out the ass, cool amps , etc. Also has knobs to give you the real amp feel. It sound more TUBE amp like than the line 6. Its for sure a step above the line 6 but not as advanced as the axe. I don't think I would use everything in the axe if you no what I mean.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 7, 2014)

I know exactly what you mean, and that's why I haven't spent the $ for one. I would never use all that stuff. I've heard some great stuff out of the 11R man, and if you dig it it's a no brainer at that price. Let us know what you get and what you think of it!


----------



## jd267 (Feb 7, 2014)

What's killing me is the guy trying to sell me his ultra said 750 cash takes it. That's a retarded deal. Seem the axe has more metal amps. I love tweeking so I prob wont mind messing with it.


----------



## psycle_1 (Feb 7, 2014)

So buy the Axe Fx ultra and be done with it. At that price, why not? If you don't like it, you can sell it on here and make a profit.


----------



## bandinaboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Ive owned a POD HD 500, I have a friend who owns an Axe-fx and I currently own an 11R.

Basically, I could not stand the fakeness of the POD, but I LOVED the face that the stomp was included. You can edit anything on your computer and then just bring it to your gig. And when I played with a nice power amp, it sounded pretty juicy... 

To sum it up in my experience: Bad recording, good to above par live tone.

The axe-fx. This thing is a beast, and one that scares me sometimes. The reaction to the pickups and the volume control knob is pretty incredible for something that models real amps. Some tones were freaking incredible, and some tones needed a small case of tweaking.... But some times we literally could not figure out what to tweak.... soooo yeah... But something was missing live. The tone by it self was incredible, but it had a really hard time cutting through the mix.

Sum it up: Great recording tones.... really great. And Good/ above average live tone. 

11R. At first I just browsed through the presets and picked the ones I liked, because yes, there were some presets I actually liked. However, once I learned how to actually create good tones, with low gain and a Boost, man some tones just really sounded killer. Its actually really easy to edit tones right on the rack. I have rhythm patches, lead patches, clean patches, and FX patches, and even have lead tones for other styles. 11R is soooo nice for recording blues, and classic rock and stuff like that. In terms of metal, yes you can get a great tone, you just have to get use to it. and please do yourself a favor and get the expansion pack. I liked playing with a good old classic tube head much more than playing with my 11Rack live, but I will say when I did use it live it still sounded nice. It was easy to get a good wet tone that I like, and it seemed more reactive to my playing live, but I just hate that you have to get an additional stomp box to play. 

To sum it up: Above average recording tones and above average live tones. 

So basically, get a kemper and stop complaining. wait what? lol 

I like my 11R a lot, I would recommend one, but If you want a djent tone right off the back, im sorry this is not for you.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dejent I hate that word lol. Any way back on the racks. Can the axe be edited from the unit or does it have to be done threw the PC? That goes for the eleven rack also. The axe seems to have more metal type amps which is up my way for sure. Seems like once you figure it out it's not to bad. Also does anyone no where to get the manual for it? Could not find it on there site.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Feb 7, 2014)

You can edit both on the units themselves, undoubtedly. You could probably download a pdf manual through a google search.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 7, 2014)

What I want a unit for is so build some high gain tones ,some marshall type tones ,and to mess with some fx. It's cool pro tools comes with the eleven also. What unit can do more high gain stuff seems the axe?


----------



## bandinaboy (Feb 7, 2014)

11R lacks in hi-gain as COMPARED to the axe-fx and POD. But thats because the POD aims to please many a metal heads, and well the axe-fx just has a lot. But even though there are not a lot of hi-gain choices on the 11R, they still all sound good. and I prefer most of their sounds to the POD.


----------



## Given To Fly (Feb 8, 2014)

jd267 said:


> What I want a unit for is so build some high gain tones ,some marshall type tones ,and to mess with some fx. It's cool pro tools comes with the eleven also. What unit can do more high gain stuff seems the axe?



Most people think they are buying the Eleven Rack w/ProTools, this is what I thought when I bought mine, but the truth is you are buying ProTools w/Eleven Rack. The Eleven Rack is a great modeler and is an excellent way to get into recording. It has been almost two years since I bought my Eleven Rack, which I no longer have, but I did just install the latest ProTools 11 update. I fell victim to one of Avid's smarter marketing moves and I'm perfectly happy about it. 

As an aside, the AxeFX uses a SHARC processor (2 in the AxeFX II) which is significant.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 8, 2014)

The only good high gain amp in the pod is the fireball. Guys is the hd pro the same as the hd500? just in a rack


----------



## WhiteWalls (Feb 8, 2014)

jd267 said:


> The only good high gain amp in the pod is the fireball. Guys is the hd pro the same as the hd500? just in a rack


Yes it is the same.
The fireball is the best amp by far in the pod, it's pretty much the only one I use for high gain sounds, but I found that putting tubescreamers or distortion pedals in front of "cleaner" amps (like the Marshalls) can work well depending on the context. But it is certainly a pretty big limitation if you want to explore different high gain choices because there aren't many good ones.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 8, 2014)

WhiteWalls said:


> Yes it is the same.
> The fireball is the best amp by far in the pod, it's pretty much the only one I use for high gain sounds, but I found that putting tubescreamers or distortion pedals in front of "cleaner" amps (like the Marshalls) can work well depending on the context. But it is certainly a pretty big limitation if you want to explore different high gain choices because there aren't many good ones.



Thanks for clearing that up man..


----------



## jd267 (Feb 8, 2014)

Why are people saying the even rack can't do metal like the axe? 



Where did this dude get these presets? do they cost money or are they free?


----------



## jd267 (Feb 8, 2014)

The eleven rack is looking more appealing to me as user friendly .


----------



## dedsouth333 (Feb 8, 2014)

Buy both and sell the one you don't like.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 8, 2014)

dedsouth333 said:


> Buy both and sell the one you don't like.



I wish. I don't like all the computer crap if you no what I mean. I play mostly metal and just want a unit that does that well.


----------



## Shask (Feb 8, 2014)

jd267 said:


> Why are people saying the even rack can't do metal like the axe?
> 
> 
> 
> Where did this dude get these presets? do they cost money or are they free?




That doesn't really sound that impressive to me, but normally single tracked high gain direct sounds don't.


----------



## Shask (Feb 8, 2014)

WhiteWalls said:


> Yes it is the same.
> The fireball is the best amp by far in the pod, it's pretty much the only one I use for high gain sounds, but I found that putting tubescreamers or distortion pedals in front of "cleaner" amps (like the Marshalls) can work well depending on the context. But it is certainly a pretty big limitation if you want to explore different high gain choices because there aren't many good ones.



The Recto was the only one I ever used. Epic was OK. Never could stand the Engl sim. Cant really stand it on the Axe either


----------



## andyjanson (Feb 8, 2014)

I have to take issue with the claim that the pod is easier to dial in than the axe fx....I have an AXE FX II, my mate has a pod hd. I can make absolutely amazing tones in a matter of minutes by literally pulling up an amp, one of my approximately 5 'go-to' cabs and a hint of reverb. He on the other hand (and if the POD HD thread on here is anything to go by, many others) has struggled to get a tone he is absolutely happy with after months of tweaking and adding all sorts of eq's and filters - 'black magic' if you will. The AXE has this reputation that it's hard to use, but you ask anyone who has actually owned one for more than about a week and I bet they say the same as me. 

I've no experience with the 11R, but don't be put off the axe fx because the front panel looks a bit daunting. Firmware 13 came out this morning, and I literally cannot fathom being any happier with my guitar tone.


----------



## Shask (Feb 8, 2014)

andyjanson said:


> I have to take issue with the claim that the pod is easier to dial in than the axe fx....I have an AXE FX II, my mate has a pod hd. I can make absolutely amazing tones in a matter of minutes by literally pulling up an amp, one of my approximately 5 'go-to' cabs and a hint of reverb. He on the other hand (and if the POD HD thread on here is anything to go by, many others) has struggled to get a tone he is absolutely happy with after months of tweaking and adding all sorts of eq's and filters - 'black magic' if you will. The AXE has this reputation that it's hard to use, but you ask anyone who has actually owned one for more than about a week and I bet they say the same as me.
> 
> I've no experience with the 11R, but don't be put off the axe fx because the front panel looks a bit daunting. Firmware 13 came out this morning, and I literally cannot fathom being any happier with my guitar tone.


He is looking at an older Axe unit, not an Ae-FX II. Ver 13 has nothing to do with the older units. I do agree though that I tweak the Axe II way less than any other modeler, despite it having the most parameters.

Yes, when I had an HD500 I tweaked it constantly. Seems like there was always something odd in the tone I didn't like. I was forever messing with it.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 9, 2014)

I get board of the same old amp tone . Seems with the axe or eleven I could just switch to another amp and start messing with that when I get board lol. In stead of buying more amps ect.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 9, 2014)

Guys do these units move AIR? Like when palm muting can you feel it in your chest? My bogner will make you puke if you sit in front of the cab. Will the axe do the same?


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 9, 2014)

jd267 said:


> Guys do these units move AIR? Like when palm muting can you feel it in your chest? My bogner will make you puke if you sit in front of the cab. Will the axe do the same?



The Axe is just a preamp, so it depends what kind of poweramp/cabinet you pair it with. If you just use studio monitors for bedroom playing, I wouldn't expect it to, but with a quality tube poweramp and 412 I don't see why not. With a quality SS poweramp and FRFR cab setup... likely, as its a pretty popular way to run it.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 9, 2014)

I notice a lot of people who by the axe/eleven ect go back to tube amps. Wonder how the axe sounds in person. I have a chance to buy that ultra for 900 but cant try it out. I like the idea if I get tired of a tone I can just change to another amp model lol. I sold off over 10 amps in the past few months and now miss them. My uber is bar far the best metal amp I have owned and I had them all. The axe looks fun.


----------



## jc986 (Feb 9, 2014)

In my opinion, you can't replace the feel of a tube amp with an Eleven Rack or an Axe. I own an Eleven Rack, and I love it for tracking and re-amping, as well as for recording when I'm looking for a tone I can't get out of my actual amps. 

I don't have nearly as much experience with an Axe, but I have played an Axe Ultra. I didn't feel that it would be sufficient to gig with. I preferred the Eleven Rack to the Axe Ultra. But again, I probably only played the Axe for about a half hour, which isn't really enough time.

For recording purposes, both the Axe and Eleven Rack excel.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 9, 2014)

jc986 said:


> In my opinion, you can't replace the feel of a tube amp with an Eleven Rack or an Axe. I own an Eleven Rack, and I love it for tracking and re-amping, as well as for recording when I'm looking for a tone I can't get out of my actual amps.
> 
> I don't have nearly as much experience with an Axe, but I have played an Axe Ultra. I didn't feel that it would be sufficient to gig with. I preferred the Eleven Rack to the Axe Ultra. But again, I probably only played the Axe for about a half hour, which isn't really enough time.
> 
> For recording purposes, both the Axe and Eleven Rack excel.




I don't record and would be buying it to use for high gain tones and marshall type tones with fx like reverb ,delay etc. Pretty much to mess around with it.


----------



## jd267 (Feb 10, 2014)

Youtube and ola make the axe look awesome lol. Im picking up the ultra tomorrow. I love the idea of having a ton of amps on tap. Guys how do you down load other peoples patches etc? does it cost anything or do I need a special program? please fill me in. Also I plan on using this as a head. Am I crazy?


----------



## jc986 (Feb 10, 2014)

To use it as a head, you'll need a power amp of some sort. A lot of people will use powered full range speakers, whereas others use a solid state or tube power amp into a standard 4x12.


----------



## Shask (Feb 11, 2014)

jd267 said:


> Youtube and ola make the axe look awesome lol. Im picking up the ultra tomorrow. I love the idea of having a ton of amps on tap. Guys how do you down load other peoples patches etc? does it cost anything or do I need a special program? please fill me in. Also I plan on using this as a head. Am I crazy?



You will need the older version of Axe-Edit and some sort of USB to MIDI interface.


----------



## Pinhead (Mar 12, 2014)

I own the Eleven Rack and am super happy with it. I use it for recording and such. Someday I dream of having an axe fx but man they're expensive. I settled with the 11r because they were selling them without pro tools on ebay for $350 which is a price I couldn't complain about. Good luck with the axe fx you just got, keep us posted too! I want to get some feed back on it to hear how it's working out!


----------



## concertjunkie (Mar 12, 2014)

Shask said:


> You will need the older version of Axe-Edit and some sort of USB to MIDI interface.



to add on this note, i would suggest looking up what midi interface you need that is compatible with your computer... I ended up contacting fractal for this info, since i went through 3 interfaces, simply because different computers have different compatibility with the axe fx. kind of ridiculous but i just want to spare you, since i went through this process and it was downright stupid, but im past that now!


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins (Mar 14, 2014)

Just curious as to why the Kemper is rarely discussed in this sort of thread?


----------



## BenSolace (Mar 14, 2014)

Bilbone Shaggins said:


> Just curious as to why the Kemper is rarely discussed in this sort of thread?



I would imagine (assuming of course, that I am not alone in this opinion) that the Kemper kinda relies on the user having great amps to profile, whereas the Axe *is* a great amp (preamp) in itself.

I would definitely have a Kemper as well if I had a selection of awesome tube amps to profile  , but don't feel that I would enjoy it as much just using other people's profiles/amps. I suppose if you knew a few people that had great amps and didn't mind you "stealing" their amp's sound then the Kemper would also be a cool thing to have.


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins (Mar 14, 2014)

People seem to be sharing profiles right and left online -- the filesize is quite manageable -- and it ships with a number of profiles, from what I understand. I'm not advocating it -- I'm just curious as to whether there's some downside I'm overlooking (haven't had a chance to try it yet, of course).


----------



## TechniquesWithTodd (Mar 18, 2014)

For "High Gain" work, I've tried all of the Line 6 Variants to date and owned a GSP1101 for a bit, and was deeply underwhelmed by how "fizzy", "boomy", "Flabby", etc. The High Gain Models were in each. FINALLY I broke with my tradition of not liking AVID (just ask any avid user/pro tools user why they don't like/trust avid) and bought an ELEVEN RACK. WOW!!! 

Finally, a mid priced (cheap if used, around $300) rack unit that can do actually chunk/chug without it turning in to mush. THE SECRET SAUCE?????

Simple. You can put two FULL FOUR BAND parametric E.Q.s in the signal chain BEFORE the high gain amp model. This is an old trick used by wads of folks in the hardware world. Typically, using something like a PARADRIVER to bleed off some bass, boost around 800hz and punch up the level before the primary gain stage. You can put one parametric after the amp and one before, either way  That way you can get fine control over the signal before the gain starts to mush it up and, if you like, after the amp as well. The importance of good parametric eq (not just a parametric mid range per some other multi units) can't be overstated imho. 

This results in "Tight", chunky, high gain, ala MESHUGGAH. Not the flabby, fizzy, high gain that most mid price multi units push. Here is a short soundcloud demo from the output of my 11 rack using a custom patch recorded via usb.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/techniqueswithtodd/avid-elevn-rack-custom-patch[/SC]


----------



## matisq (Jun 29, 2014)

I hope to get 11r someday. I hope also it can handle djent sounds


----------



## AgileButt (Jul 1, 2014)

matisq said:


> I hope to get 11r someday. I hope also it can handle djent sounds



If you want a multi-effects processor, you'd be better off going with an Pod HD500X. The amp modeling isn't as good for classic/rock sounding stuff, but i suits the "djent" sound much better than the 11R IMO. Plus, it's cheaper, has all the pedal/switch stuff going on, and it won't pigeonhole you into Pro Tools. Although, you will need an interface in order to record with it. I own the Hd Pro (not the X) and I'm real happy with all my "djent" tones. Especially the ambient/clean sounds for atmospheric leads. 

If you were more interested in riffing than leads tho, then the Laney IRT studio also kicks serious ass. Looks small, but sounds huge. Thing was pretty much made for djenting.


----------



## TechniquesWithTodd (Jul 7, 2014)

Your kidding right? The POD series, even the newest models, all still suffer *IMHO from serious FIZZ. The high gain is boomy/boofy/fizzy/dark and not very tight  If you've got an example of a patch that disputes this, please post it  I posted my example already.  If you can't deliver a patch that sounds at least that good, then bah humbug 

Todd



AgileButt said:


> If you want a multi-effects processor, you'd be better off going with an Pod HD500X. The amp modeling isn't as good for classic/rock sounding stuff, but i suits the "djent" sound much better than the 11R IMO. Plus, it's cheaper, has all the pedal/switch stuff going on, and it won't pigeonhole you into Pro Tools. Although, you will need an interface in order to record with it. I own the Hd Pro (not the X) and I'm real happy with all my "djent" tones. Especially the ambient/clean sounds for atmospheric leads.
> 
> If you were more interested in riffing than leads tho, then the Laney IRT studio also kicks serious ass. Looks small, but sounds huge. Thing was pretty much made for djenting.


----------



## DarthV (Jul 10, 2014)

BenHughesDS said:


> I would imagine (assuming of course, that I am not alone in this opinion) that the Kemper kinda relies on the user having great amps to profile, whereas the Axe *is* a great amp (preamp) in itself.
> 
> I would definitely have a Kemper as well if I had a selection of awesome tube amps to profile  , but don't feel that I would enjoy it as much just using other people's profiles/amps. I suppose if you knew a few people that had great amps and didn't mind you "stealing" their amp's sound then the Kemper would also be a cool thing to have.



There are so many awesome free profiles available, I can't see anyone feel like they lack good amps to snapshot. Not to mention a whole fleet of high quality commercial profiles.


----------



## Dead-Pan (Jul 10, 2014)

I have tube amps and a Kemper.I have made some good profiles but the some of my favorite came stock on the unit and free on the rig exchange. I have to say though that is at the same time fun and frustrating learning to get a profile sounding right. This is not really due to the Kemper but room, mic placement, mics, speakers, cabs, eqs...


----------



## david_pri (Jul 10, 2014)

AxeFX is way better than the others, I tried all of them


----------



## TechniquesWithTodd (Dec 4, 2014)

I built this tone to showcase just how BARRUUTZ the 11 can be. It's not everyones cup, but it's sure mine  While it's true the AXE is just all around probably superior, it also costs 2k. You can get a brand new 11 for about $300 these days on ebay. To Wit......


http://youtu.be/Zg1XuM1HqzU


----------



## Shask (Dec 4, 2014)

TechniquesWithTodd said:


> I built this tone to showcase just how BARRUUTZ the 11 can be. It's not everyones cup, but it's sure mine  While it's true the AXE is just all around probably superior, it also costs 2k. You can get a brand new 11 for about $300 these days on ebay. To Wit......
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/Zg1XuM1HqzU





That sounds kind of squaky to me, but pretty good overall.


----------



## TechniquesWithTodd (Dec 8, 2014)

Put up anything you'd consider "non squaky" and I"d be glad to give it a listen.  




Shask said:


> That sounds kind of squaky to me, but pretty good overall.


----------



## TechniquesWithTodd (Dec 17, 2014)

Post a tone that youv'e built that isn't squaky and we will all give it a whirl  Or heck, post any tone at all that you've created and we will listen to that. Anything heavy will do  Any recording of any kind really. Anything.




TechniquesWithTodd said:


> Put up anything you'd consider "non squaky" and I"d be glad to give it a listen.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 17, 2014)

I was considering the 11R and the 1101 for a while after messing around with the iPad stuff...went with the GSP just because I got a sick deal locally on the unit and the C2 floor control. It's not 100% there yet, but I'm digging the tones...latest patch is on the clip in my sig. 

Did the OP ever try anything out modeler wise?


----------



## ace_operations (Dec 19, 2014)

I have the 11R and I love it, but I primarily use it at home to practice and record some ideas/riffs. The one other thing with the 11R is that it has an XLR mic input and phantom power which can be used to mic a cabinet for recording should you choose to go down that road. It's a all-in-one solution for the home recording guitarist. Can't speak much for the Axe/others since I've not played them.


----------



## ChickenNoodleSoup (Dec 20, 2014)

TechniquesWithTodd said:


> Post a tone that youv'e built that isn't squaky and we will all give it a whirl  Or heck, post any tone at all that you've created and we will listen to that. Anything heavy will do  Any recording of any kind really. Anything.



Can't he just leave his feedback without having to record anything for you? If you truly want an example of a tone that isn't relatively "squeaky," then just be resourceful and browse the interwebz/Youtube for a couple of minutes. 

There seems to e this overbearing low-end resonance in your tone that you need to tame. The top-end sounds fizzy, and there's quite a few harsh frequencies. I'm pretty sure the 11R has a multi-band PEQ, so I'd definitely use that to cut some of those frequencies. It looks like you crank the shit out of your Treble and Bass knobs while turning the mids way down. This may sound kinda good in the bedroom at first, but it's not an ideal way to dial in an amp. It's one thing to scoop your mids, but you really took it to the extreme. I assume that these amp settings are playing a fundamental role in the boomy/fizzy/squeaky nature of the tone. 

I don't own an 11R myself, but I can't imagine setting the amp's Drive/Boost so high to be necessary for achieving a thick metal tone, even if you do prefer like "gainy" tones. Do you run a noise gate/OD before the amp?


----------



## TechniquesWithTodd (Dec 23, 2014)

He can do whatever he likes and so can you  Then again so can I which is why I was asking for a recorded example from him. Of course I could go google for other "squaky" tones. That's not what I"m after. I want to hear what he specifically is talking about. Through a post of someone else or hopefully himself providing examples to help clarify what he is saying.

Personally I don't hear any "fizz" in this tone as I despise fizz so already we have some difference of thought on what "fizz" is. Thus, requesting some clips played by him or anyone to serve as reference would help.

The 'overwhelming" bass isn't traditional Les Paul territory to be sure, but given that it's a 7 string guitar, and a 7 string tone, I think it sounds freaking awesome. Not looking for a "strat tone" here.




ChickenNoodleSoup said:


> Can't he just leave his feedback without having to record anything for you? If you truly want an example of a tone that isn't relatively "squeaky," then just be resourceful and browse the interwebz/Youtube for a couple of minutes.
> 
> There seems to e this overbearing low-end resonance in your tone that you need to tame. The top-end sounds fizzy, and there's quite a few harsh frequencies. I'm pretty sure the 11R has a multi-band PEQ, so I'd definitely use that to cut some of those frequencies. It looks like you crank the shit out of your Treble and Bass knobs while turning the mids way down. This may sound kinda good in the bedroom at first, but it's not an ideal way to dial in an amp. It's one thing to scoop your mids, but you really took it to the extreme. I assume that these amp settings are playing a fundamental role in the boomy/fizzy/squeaky nature of the tone.
> 
> I don't own an 11R myself, but I can't imagine setting the amp's Drive/Boost so high to be necessary for achieving a thick metal tone, even if you do prefer like "gainy" tones. Do you run a noise gate/OD before the amp?


----------



## Shask (Dec 23, 2014)

I dont have a way to post samples online.

What I mean by "Squaky" is the cocked-wah type sound. Sounds like you are boosting too much EQ before the amp. You are probably boosting too much in the 500hz-1200hz range before the amp. This gives a dramatic cocked-wah type sound on every chug.

I am not talking about fizz. Fizz is usually too many highs around 3000hz after the amp. That is something different.....


----------



## TechniquesWithTodd (Dec 30, 2014)

I've got a BIG hump around 800 hz just to give it a "cocked wah" sort of sound on the chug. Thanks for elucidating on the previous post. I"m getting what you are saying about Squaky now. I put the squak in there to actually help it park itself in the mix. This is certainly not everyones cup of tea as it's an old trick from the 80's. I always liked the way it sounded.  



Shask said:


> I dont have a way to post samples online.
> 
> What I mean by "Squaky" is the cocked-wah type sound. Sounds like you are boosting too much EQ before the amp. You are probably boosting too much in the 500hz-1200hz range before the amp. This gives a dramatic cocked-wah type sound on every chug.
> 
> I am not talking about fizz. Fizz is usually too many highs around 3000hz after the amp. That is something different.....


----------



## Shask (Dec 30, 2014)

TechniquesWithTodd said:


> I've got a BIG hump around 800 hz just to give it a "cocked wah" sort of sound on the chug. Thanks for elucidating on the previous post. I"m getting what you are saying about Squaky now. I put the squak in there to actually help it park itself in the mix. This is certainly not everyones cup of tea as it's an old trick from the 80's. I always liked the way it sounded.



Yeah, I usually tend to use this method also. I usually boost the 800hz-1000hz-1400hz range (depending on if I want chug or clank) with an EQ or a Tubescreamer, and then cut the mids around 800hz after the amp.

I would just dial it back by a few db so that you get the benefit of the pre-eq, but the squak is less obnoxious.


----------



## TechniquesWithTodd (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey now!! A bit of obnoxious squak is sometimes just what one needs  



Shask said:


> Yeah, I usually tend to use this method also. I usually boost the 800hz-1000hz-1400hz range (depending on if I want chug or clank) with an EQ or a Tubescreamer, and then cut the mids around 800hz after the amp.
> 
> I would just dial it back by a few db so that you get the benefit of the pre-eq, but the squak is less obnoxious.


----------



## littlebadboy (Jan 5, 2015)

Nobody is mentioning the Boss GT100 or GT001?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 5, 2015)

Not sure if this has already been mentioned, but it also depends how you plan to use the modeler - FRFR or power amp/guitar cab. I'm told by a few axe users if using a power amp and guitar cab (so your modeler is just a preamp) then the axe is not that big an improvement if at all, but as FRFR the Axe is a big jump in tone quality.

FWIW, i'm loving the pod HD as a preamp, didn't like it so much as an FRFR solution.


----------



## TechniquesWithTodd (Jan 12, 2015)

I can only speak for myself of course, but perhaps nobody mentioned them because they are just not in the same league for High Gain tone IMHO. I"ve tried the GT series and the cosm modeling always sounds a bit fizzy and fake to me. The high gain models in the 11 rack actually sound like the amps they are meant to copy imho. I've played through a Mesa Mark IIC+ and the 11 does a pretty good job creating something similar. Bug again, YOUR MILEAGE MAY VARY.

FR vs CAB
another poster mentioned FR (full range) vs guitar cab and it's a great point! some gear does sound better through full range systems (speakers/monitors/cabs that have woofers and tweeters/mid drivers etc.) rather than just guitar speakers. 

The POD works great through guitar cabs but less so through FR systems as the top end is tough to tame in FR systems IMHO and gets tamed somewhat by itself in guitar cabs simply due to the fact that guitar cabs have a limited frequency range. 



littlebadboy said:


> Nobody is mentioning the Boss GT100 or GT001?


----------



## Shask (Jan 12, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Not sure if this has already been mentioned, but it also depends how you plan to use the modeler - FRFR or power amp/guitar cab. I'm told by a few axe users if using a power amp and guitar cab (so your modeler is just a preamp) then the axe is not that big an improvement if at all, but as FRFR the Axe is a big jump in tone quality.
> 
> FWIW, i'm loving the pod HD as a preamp, didn't like it so much as an FRFR solution.



That is an interesting thought for me. I know I have been thinking about this lately.

I had a HD500 for about 2-3 years. I tweaked and tweaked that thing, and eventually upgraded to an Axe-FX II. I have been wondering lately if I would be happy with the HD knowing what I know now about tweaking. It always did have an aggressive sound that I liked. The Axe can sound too smooth and too "perfect" sometimes.

However, I found the same. I could get the HD sounding great into an amp, but the Axe always killed it into a FRFR system. Who knows, maybe I would be able to get better sounds now? What annoyed me to no end about the HD was the weird level mismatch/clipping stuff that happens, and the stupid EQs it has. Who knows though, maybe I will get another one day... especially if they ever come out with a big update.


----------

